# لمن يريد اي معلومة عن معهد هندسة طيران امبابة



## eng mohamed morsy (18 سبتمبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم 

انا المهندس / محمد 


معيد بمعهد هندسة طيران امبابة

لو في اي استفسار عن المعهد او نظام الدراسة او التخصصات الموجودة بالمعهد 

eng_morsy2006*

على الياهو
:16:

:15::5::14:​


----------



## يوسف القطاوي (19 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكرين على المساعدة والى الامام ان شاء اللة


----------



## shemerly (15 مارس 2010)

متشكرين دى حتى سمعتها معروفه مش محتاجه (منه له)


----------



## على220 (21 مايو 2010)

انا كنت عاوز اعرف اية الشروط يا جدعان للتحويل عن المعهد دة انا فى معهد هندسة وعاوز احول اعمل اية واية نظام الدراسة ارجوكم رودوا عليا


----------



## على220 (21 مايو 2010)

انا احمد العمدة ارجوكم رودوا عليا بسرعة


----------



## على220 (21 مايو 2010)

:20::83:اية يا جدعان محدش:73::77: لية راضى يرد


----------



## Mr-X (25 مايو 2010)

الله يخليك يا غالي انا ضفتك فعلا احتاج الى اجابه العديد من الاسئله


----------

